# PA-Young Sisters



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

Country: USA

State/Region: Pennsylvania (Philly suburb)

City/Town: Pottstown 

Number of rats: 2

Gender: Female

Age: Almost a year

Name(s): 

Colors: first girl- white body, (capped head I believe) dumbo
second girl- double rex (looks hairless)

Neutered: not spayed

Reason for rehoming: Pm or email to long to write about. 

Temperament: sweet little girls. The double rex likes to snuggle a bit more than her sister but both have been handled since two weeks old. Neither have ever bitten, and both adjusted very well with introductions to my mischief after quarantine was done. 


Medical problems: none known

Will the group be split: I would prefer them to not be split. They are sisters and they are truly bonded.

Transport available: with in reason, hoping for something local

URL of Pictures: email for pictures [email protected]

Preferred donation: a forever home

Also, if anyone reads this who is local, and can refer me to a vet. in my area I would appreciate it. I have been on the phone for the last two days with vet. after vet. trying to find one who will euthanize humanely. No one will let me be in the room for the procedure that I have talked to yet. Not even my own vet. office who also specialized in exoctics and has seen my rats. Thanks


----------

